# student visa 573 delay



## aawAZ (Jun 28, 2013)

HI
I applied my Australian student visa on 12 of April and done my medical on 26th of same month. since then i have not heard from high commission. my co has not replied to my email as-well. My course starts on 1st of july. how long should I expect to get visa. and i applied through SVP. thanks in advance. all help will be appreciated.


----------



## tiny_boxer (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi! I think we have the same problem. Lodged my student visa application last April 9. Received an email from the embassy on April 12. Medicals done last April 24. Followed up with the embassy several times and they would always say that my application is "still being processed." School orientation starts today =( while commencement will be on the 22nd...


----------



## irrajammal (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi guys!!

Any news from you all? Hope you both are already in Australia!


----------

